# Kigurumi ‘fursuits’?



## WizardLizard (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello, forums! So fursuits are neat, but they’re also huge, expensive, *hot*, hard to see and move in, and impractical to travel with, which is why I’ve never been interested in owning one. I’ve been having a lot of fun lately making kigurumi, though, and I was thinking they might be good as a less expensive/bulky fursuit alternative for casual wear (or, like, sleeping in, they’re _super _comfy). Just trying to gauge potential interest before I get too far ahead of myself and start messing around with patterns and stuff, which I tend to do >>” Would anyone ever think about buying a custom kigu of their sona?


----------



## PaletteManokit (Apr 12, 2018)

Actually, a lot of people do c: And I know that there are at least 5 people who make custom Kigus for people, so yeah, and I've even thought of doing it ^-^


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 12, 2018)

I would LOVE to get a kigu!! Especially a custom sona one! x3


----------



## Ginza (Apr 12, 2018)

I also would love to get a Kigu.. not gonna lie...

Not sure how much I’d wear it, but I’m sure it would be fun occasionally. The problem, is that they’re so expensive >.<


----------



## WizardLizard (Apr 12, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> Actually, a lot of people do c: And I know that there are at least 5 people who make custom Kigus for people, so yeah, and I've even thought of doing it ^-^



Ooh, good to know! I only saw a couple people doing them on etsy, but I’m new here and don’t really know where furries hang out online (seems like maybe discord is popular?) Thanks!



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I would LOVE to get a kigu!! Especially a custom sona one! x3


Cool!



Ginza said:


> I also would love to get a Kigu.. not gonna lie...
> 
> Not sure how much I’d wear it, but I’m sure it would be fun occasionally. The problem, is that they’re so expensive >.<


Yeahhhh, nice fleece is surprisingly pricey :c I’d rather get a $100-200 kigu than a $2000 fursuit, though.


----------



## PaletteManokit (Apr 12, 2018)

WizardLizard said:


> Ooh, good to know! I only saw a couple people doing them on etsy, but I’m new here and don’t really know where furries hang out online (seems like maybe discord is popular?) Thanks!
> .


I believe the most popular place furries hang out is probably FurAffinity c: Either that or maybe YouTube, Instagram, Twitter, social media in general?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Apr 12, 2018)

PaletteManokit said:


> I believe the most popular place furries hang out is probably FurAffinity c: Either that or maybe YouTube, Instagram, Twitter, social media in general?


Discord probably XD


----------



## Findabayr (May 4, 2021)

Are there any alternatives for a better price?


----------



## MaryHm99 (May 4, 2021)

I don`t know why would you purchase one. I mean they are so unpractical and cost a lot! Relating traveling, no problem at all! I have seen once a group of teens dressed in fursuits at the airport  it remembered me about myself travelinga only with a hand luggage with all the clothes dressed on myself ahaha student reality!! Anyway, why don`t you just purchase and adult onesie? It is almost the same, but costs less and is much more comfortable to wear. My kids used to sleep in kigurumi onesies and they were feeling very comfortable. But I guess they are only the home version, idk if you could wear it outside.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 4, 2021)

Cool idea! A Kigu of Annabelle seems more my style, rather than an actual fursuit (I'm uncomfortable with the idea of wearing a fursuit).


----------



## just.chillin (May 7, 2021)

Owning a kigu is the closest thing to having a fursuit I've ever gone, in a way it's sort of a cost friendly fursuit already.


----------



## dead account bye (May 18, 2021)

Thought this thread was going to be about animegao kigurumi


----------

